
Show HN: GitHub repo listing services with great free tier - 255kb
https://github.com/255kb/stack-on-a-budget
======
bradknowles
So, how is this different/better than [https://github.com/ripienaar/free-for-
dev](https://github.com/ripienaar/free-for-dev) ?

~~~
255kb
I did not know this repo, great resources there. But my goal is rather to have
a description of each service with "pros" and "limitations" to help decide
which one to choose.

------
255kb
Hi, I started putting together a list of services with great free tiers, ready
to put side projects or small apps in production. Contributions and feedback
are welcome! :)

